# Wood Bleach



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I am in need of wood bleach. I was wondering if Clorox bleach for clothes works as well as 2 part wood bleach??? If anyone has done this what are the pros and cons and the dos and donts??? If not does anyone know where I can get wood bleach at a resonable price?? I will need quite abit. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> I am in need of wood bleach. I was wondering if Clorox bleach for clothes works as well as 2 part wood bleach??? If anyone has done this what are the pros and cons and the dos and donts??? If not does anyone know where I can get wood bleach at a resonable price?? I will need quite abit. Thanks in advance.


Not good , look at Sherwin Williams and Conastogas sites

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> I am in need of wood bleach. I was wondering if Clorox bleach for clothes works as well as 2 part wood bleach??? If anyone has done this what are the pros and cons and the dos and donts??? If not does anyone know where I can get wood bleach at a resonable price?? I will need quite abit. Thanks in advance.


What's the project that would require "needing quite a bit"?










 







.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

I found a 2 part wood bleach at Menards. I think it was made by Zinsser. I used it on an oak floor in the hallway upstairs where a door goes out on the roof. The floor was black from water damage. That bleach turned the wood back to pure "blond". It worked like a charm.

I've used clorox on floors, and eventually it lightens spots, somewhat, but nothing like this 2 part bleach.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

For the future, here's some info on wood bleaches.

There are three bleaches typically used by woodworkers.

o Chlorine Bleach--used to remove or greatly lighten dye stain
o Oxalic Acid--used to remove or lighten mineral stains. IE: water stain, black stains from contact with metals, etc.
o Two part A/B Bleach--used to remove or lighten the natural color of wood.

When you want to use a chlorine bleach it's best to use one you get from a swimming pool company. Clorox or other laundry bleach is very dilute and will not do as good or complete a job.

Oxalic acid is generally available at a real paint store but I have occasionally seen it at some big boxes. It's may be labeled "Wood Bleach".

Oxalic acid is a frequently used chemical in teak brighteners which are available at a marina or marine supply store.

2 part A/B bleach is available at some paint stores or you may have to order it from an on-line source.

Carefully read the directions before using any of them. Don't intermix them.


----------

